# Congo Green Mantis...



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey all, just been to the local rep shop and impulse bought one of these. Just wondering if there is a care sheet for these anywhere? Can't seem to find one on google. 
It came with a large sweet jar type thing, but it looks v. humid in there, I think its cos the lid is still on, I might take it off and replace it with netting. Does anybody know how humid these like it? 
The guy didn't know how old it is, but I'd guess L5-L6 as its much bigger than my L4 lineola.
He was feeding it black crickets, are these ok? I've heard they can be aggressive?
Cheers for all the help guys, sorry I'm such a noob. lol.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Room temp should be fine.

Give it something to hang on, for when it sheds. A twig or some such. Make sure it is secure, if it falls mid shed, it is pretty much screwed.

No need for heat mats.

No need for water dish.

You can spray mist every few days, and it will drink the droplets.

Anything else, feel free to ask.

I'll do my best.

Take out any uneaten crickets, after a day.

Brown one's are less likely to do any damage, in my experience.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help! 
So it doesn't need a higher level of humidity than my s. lineola? I couldn't even see through the jar earlier it was that steamed up in there. I have now taken the lid off and put netting on and it is clearing a bit.
There are already some twigs in there, pretty cool looking ones actually. lol.
There isn't much on the internet about this species, all I can find out is that they are very aggressive feeders, lol.


----------



## Cosmicbug (Sep 28, 2008)

They are a very easy species, keep the same as you are your _S. lineola_ and you should be fine. 

Don't feed them black crix.

And yeah they are very aggressive feeders:2thumb:.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

For any detailed info on this species,contact graham at metamorphosis,as it was he who first brought the congo green into culture.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought I had read somewhere that they are a new species to be kept in the hobby, didn't know it was him though. cool! thanks!
They look amazing, very vibrant green!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> Thanks for the help!
> So it doesn't need a higher level of humidity than my s. lineola? I couldn't even see through the jar earlier it was that steamed up in there. I have now taken the lid off and put netting on and it is clearing a bit.
> There are already some twigs in there, pretty cool looking ones actually. lol.
> There isn't much on the internet about this species, all I can find out is that they are very aggressive feeders, lol.


You'll be cool mate.

Hardest species I had was the Dead Leaf Mantis.

It fell during a shed.

It was crippled beyond help.

Was really cut up about that.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Is there anything you can do to help with their shedding besides providing stuff for them to hang off, and making sure the humidity is up?
When my other 2 shed recently I noticed how precarious they looked hanging from the netting on the top, one of them was only hanging on with 1 leg!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> Is there anything you can do to help with their shedding besides providing stuff for them to hang off, and making sure the humidity is up?
> When my other 2 shed recently I noticed how precarious they looked hanging from the netting on the top, one of them was only hanging on with 1 leg!


Yes.

You can give them a little FINE misting, and this often helps, in my experience. NOT* DURING* THE PROCESS. I mean, once every few days.

Gently.

And sufficient height


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Cheers.
Does anybody know the adult size of this species?


----------



## Cosmicbug (Sep 28, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Cheers.
> Does anybody know the adult size of this species?


Just measured my adult females and the largest is 85mm (3.5 inches give or take), males are alot smaller tho (see pic).


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought some of Graham early last year and have bred them on since, they have a huge amount of nymphs hatch which are very easy to look after on fruit flys. 
I kept my original ones in a sweet jar with a stick sloping at an angle so not to impede molting. I used no substrate and sprayed a couple of times a week. They will eat anything that moves but because of he concern with black crickets possibly causing the deaths of Mantids its best to avoid using them. Mine were reared mainly on roaches. 










These are still housed all together at 3rd instar in a 45 x 45 x45 exo terra and with a constant supply of FF's i haven't seen any cannibalism,,,yet.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Cosmicbug said:


> Just measured my adult females and the largest is 85mm (3.5 inches give or take), males are alot smaller tho (see pic).


Nice one, cheers for that!! That's about how big I thought they'd be!


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

andie said:


> These are still housed all together at 3rd instar in a 45 x 45 x45 exo terra and with a constant supply of FF's i haven't seen any cannibalism,,,yet.


That's brilliant. I don't suppose you will be selling these at any point? I fancy a couple more, lol.


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

They are advertised on that other place


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i received some of these today..thanks andie there so green..


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Thx for helping me out with the flys m8  oh and good to meet you and see ya at Bugfest :2thumb:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

What is "that other place"? lol. I assume its some other forum that you aren't allowed to mention here?

Have you ever been bitten by one of these before? or any mantid for that matter. I just went to handle mine and I'm sure it went to bite me, lol.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

macro junkie said:


> i received some of these today..thanks andie there so green..


What PM's do you presently have for sale, fella?

Steve


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

They have them on Flea Bay for about £4.00?

Sounds a decent deal.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170298845041


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> What PM's do you presently have for sale, fella?
> 
> Steve


 nothing at present.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> They have them on Flea Bay for about £4.00?
> 
> Sounds a decent deal.
> 
> ...


Cool, nice one! good find! That's the person I got my 2 s. lineola nymphs from on this forum so I can vouch for them! Might have a couple of those.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> Cool, nice one! good find! That's the person I got my 2 s. lineola nymphs from on this forum so I can vouch for them! Might have a couple of those.


Always nice to have someone vouch for the seller. Ya know, having kept these insects, on and off, for over five years, I should really buy a male and female of any species and breed them.

Who on here has done this?

Is it relatively simple?

Steve


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

How easy are they to breed? Think I'll get a bit more experience with keeping them before I attempt breeding them, unless its ridiculously easy of course!
I'm not even sure how to sex them properly yet, do you count *every *segment on their abdomen? even the tiny one at the back? lol.
The thing with breeding is you will have hundreds of tiny nymphs to look after! lol.


----------



## igrith (Jan 3, 2009)

about 7cm i think. males a bit smaller.


----------



## Cosmicbug (Sep 28, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Ya know, having kept these insects, on and off, for over five years, I should really buy a male and female of any species and breed them.
> 
> Who on here has done this?
> 
> ...





Ozgi said:


> How easy are they to breed? Think I'll get a bit more experience with keeping them before I attempt breeding them, unless its ridiculously easy of course!
> I'm not even sure how to sex them properly yet, do you count *every *segment on their abdomen? even the tiny one at the back? lol.
> The thing with breeding is you will have hundreds of tiny nymphs to look after! lol.


It is relatively easy to breed some species of mantids, _A. coxalis _are easy breeders.

On sexing, yes you do count every abdominal segment, in most species females have 6 segs, males 8. Females have a large 6th segment, males have a small 6th, followed by very small 7th and 8th. Once you've sexed them a few times it really becomes quite easy.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I've bought one of the congo's from that Ebay listing. All i can say is they've delayed the posting becuase of weather = good seller.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I know this will have it's opponets, but were it possible, I would love to use my creativity, to create new species of mantid, for captive care only.

Imagine if you could cross a flower mantis with that of an orchid?

The variables are endless.

I think it is possible to do with some species, as long as the evolutionary drift has not become too large. 

But I believe it would be impossible to successfully hatch an ooth from say a Dead Leaf Mantis and an Orchid Mantis.

Even if they mated, I am pretty sure they have drifted too far, genetically.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I have no idea if that would work or not, if it were possible you would probably have to stick to the same family. I think there are 8 or so families of mantis. I don't know its possible to cross families of insects though.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

All down to that genetic drift.

We have drifted so far from our chimp ancestors, that although we are genetically very similar, it would be impossible for a **** sapien to have offspring with a modern day chimp, due to the way each evolved. Same is true of this example.


----------

